# TOC Bicycle Letterhead



## filmonger (Dec 30, 2015)

Thought it might be cool to start a thread that has a sole focus on TOC bicycle letterhead.

Gendron






Lovell









Little Joe - Wiesenfeld Co





Toledo metal Wheel Co





Central Cycle Manufacturing Co





Buffalo Cycle Mfg Co


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 30, 2015)

Here's a few


----------



## Wcben (Dec 30, 2015)

Here's the only one I have, first the front then the back of the same sheet.


----------



## filmonger (Dec 31, 2015)

Those are very cool redline.....!!! Also - Cool Racycle stuff - Wcben!

Indiana Bicycle Co - Waverley Bicycles





Rice & Miller - Sundries





Knight Cycle Co





Charles S Smith & Co - Rambler Bicycles





The Columbus Bicycle Co





American Bicycle co - featherstone





E C Stearns & Co


----------



## filmonger (Dec 31, 2015)

Iver Johnson

View attachment 262048

Eclipse Bicycle Co





The Central Cycle Mfg Co - Ben-hur bicycles





Minor & Fisk - Bicycles





H A Lozier & Co - Cleveland Bicycles





Monarch


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Dec 31, 2015)

Here's a blank piece of stationary. 8 1/2" x 11"


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Dec 31, 2015)

Newer envelopes were not as adorned with fancy artwork as turn of the century ones. Iver Johnson Arms didn't even have to put a street address because they were so well known. Not turn of the century,,sorry


----------



## kirk thomas (Dec 31, 2015)

Anyone own a 1897 Crescent No. 9?


----------



## filmonger (Jan 1, 2016)

wow - 50 bucks.....that was quite a bit of money in the day.

Ralph Temple Bicycle Co





Eagle Bicycle Manufacturing Co





Iver Johnson 1911








Baker & Hamilton






M A Reinholtz - Thor Motorcycles & Bicycles




Wright Brothers


----------



## filmonger (Jan 1, 2016)

Bigelow and Dowse





Raleigh

View attachment 262246

Gormully & Jeffery








Rudge





Indian





New York Belting - Bicycle Tires


----------



## filmonger (Jan 3, 2016)

Enfield Cycle Co






Knight Cycles - 1891





Gendron Check - 1913





Cook Bro's - 1893





T W Boyd & Sons





National Sewing Machine - Bicycle manufacturing





Chas J Godfrey - Sporting Goods ...Sylph Dealer


----------



## filmonger (Jan 17, 2016)

Colt Bicycle Club - 1896





Victor





Macintosh - Huntington Co - Cleveland....Sunol & Hercules 1998


----------



## rocketman (Jan 17, 2016)

very impressive, condition as well...........


----------



## filmonger (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Mar 5, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (May 7, 2016)




----------



## dnc1 (May 7, 2016)

Although not TOC, thought these Raleigh related items may be appreciated here.
2 shop receipts from 1937
1 factory item from 1958.


----------



## filmonger (May 15, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## kshimp41 (Oct 26, 2016)

Looking for Demorest or Tivy letterhead, paperwork, from Williamsport, pa.


----------



## filmonger (Nov 28, 2016)

View attachment 389360


----------



## filmonger (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## sam (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## corbettclassics (Dec 12, 2016)

filmonger said:


> View attachment 395635




That's a beautiful old poster that has been on French eBay for about a year an nobody will buy it.


----------



## filmonger (Dec 16, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## Goldenindian (Jan 21, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Mar 13, 2017)

Censored......


----------



## filmonger (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Apr 10, 2017)

CCM


----------



## filmonger (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Apr 17, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (May 18, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Nov 7, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Nov 7, 2017)

Japan


----------



## filmonger (Nov 13, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Nov 21, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Dec 12, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Jan 5, 2018)

Iver Mail pouch..


----------



## filmonger (Feb 1, 2018)




----------



## filmonger (Feb 13, 2018)




----------



## filmonger (Feb 24, 2018)




----------



## filmonger (Mar 10, 2018)

Featherstone


----------



## filmonger (Mar 10, 2018)

Waverly


----------



## filmonger (Mar 12, 2018)

Olds Wagon Works 1898


----------



## filmonger (Mar 22, 2018)




----------



## filmonger (Mar 22, 2018)




----------



## filmonger (Mar 22, 2018)




----------



## rusty_apache (Mar 22, 2018)

filmonger said:


> Thought it might be cool to start a thread that has a sole focus on TOC bicycle letterhead.
> 
> 
> I love how O.B. Stratton from Buffalo cycle was using the telephone 120 years ago, and was already referring to the ‘phone.


----------



## rusty_apache (Mar 22, 2018)

filmonger said:


> Thought it might be cool to start a thread that has a sole focus on TOC bicycle letterhead.
> 
> 
> I love how O.B. Stratton from Buffalo cycle was using the telephone 120 years ago, and was already referring to the ‘phone.


----------



## filmonger (May 3, 2018)




----------

